# Is anybody looking for a retired female maltese?



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I thought I'd help get the word out that Lucy's mommy is being retired and will be available to a good pet home. She is located in central california and will be available for the cost of her spaying. She is only 4 years old and was described as a very sweet girl who loves people (sounds like her daughter, Lucy!) She is around 6 lbs and has been raised with only a small number of dogs. If you would like to see her pedigree, I have Lucy's pedigree posted here so it would be her dam's side. (Whitecliff's Candle in the Wind aka Norma Jean) There are the usual potty issues that accompany rehoming adult dogs and those apply here, but I know I'm still working on that at my house, LOL. 

I also want to add that I am not affliliated in any way, I am just trying to get the word out because Lucy's mommy has a special place in my heart, and I'd take her if I could!
Feel free to PM or email me for more info 
[email protected]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I want her......well not for myself. My sister-in-law is looking for a little girl. She lost her little girl to old age and kidney failure 2 yrs ago. Debbie is ready for a new fluffer in her home.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't we all but I hope you are able to get her. My husband would never agree to another & truthfully, I am overwhelmed with the grooming of the two I have and traveling would be totally out of the question if I had another. Good luck. I hope she gets a wonderful home.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd love to have her,but I'm pretty busy with Hannah & Boo(so says hubbie). I'm so happy with Hannah, I'd adopt every little retiree available if I could & if she's anywhere near as sweet as Hannah, someone is going to be very lucky to have her. Hope she gets the best home ever.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know what you mean about traveling with three - I'm getting ready to fly from California to Kentucky with three dogs - it's going to be a challenge! Lucy and Caddy are great travelers but Caira? I have in the carrier right now to get her used to it and she's doing her best to eat her way out of it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I'd love to have her,but I'm pretty busy with Hannah & Boo(so says hubbie). I'm so happy with Hannah, I'd adopt every little retiree available if I could & if she's anywhere near as sweet as Hannah, someone is going to be very lucky to have her. Hope she gets the best home ever.[/B]


I thought of your cute little Hannah when I heard Norma Jean was available! I know how well it worked out for you. Hannah is so precious!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This would be a great opportunity for someone who is looking for a nice dog and can't spend a lot. Also, some might find it easier to deal with a slightly older dog rather than having to go through all the puppy stuff. I hope she finds a wonderful home!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> This would be a great opportunity for someone who is looking for a nice dog and can't spend a lot. Also, some might find it easier to deal with a slightly older dog rather than having to go through all the puppy stuff. I hope she finds a wonderful home![/B]


I know, it would be a great opportunity for someone! I know I'd scoop her up if I was able to and I hope she finds that perfect home. 

Norma Jean's sire is
CH Angels Risque'lethal Weapon
and her dam is
Marlees Dixie Dot Com


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> This would be a great opportunity for someone who is looking for a nice dog and can't spend a lot. Also, some might find it easier to deal with a slightly older dog rather than having to go through all the puppy stuff. I hope she finds a wonderful home![/B]


You couldn't be more right there Susan, we wondered what we had got ourselves into when Koko hit the scene, he was a total shock to our systems, that's for sure, I never thought we would survive his sassy, mischievious, and bombastic little ways.







He is getting a little more settled but it's taken 9 months so far








If I were looking for another and we hadn't already had Koko I think we would have definatley been very interested in adopting this precious little lady







but we have our hands full with the boys


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I spoke with the owner regarding this little girl because my sister in law is looking for a little female. However, my SIL had something come up with her job this week and she is having to take on additional responsibilities at work and can not take NormaJean at the present time







. If anyone is interested, here is her picture. She is a cutie pie!

[attachment=24568:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, she's a doll! If I were looking for another one, I'd take her in a heartbeat!

That's such a nice age for a retiree. Most of them are older that that. Lady was four when I adopted her and it's a great age.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> Oh, she's a doll! If I were looking for another one, I'd take her in a heartbeat!
> 
> That's such a nice age for a retiree. Most of them are older that that. Lady was four when I adopted her and it's a great age.[/B]



Doesn't Lady need another friend? You are such a special Malt mom and she would have so many pretty bows










Do I hear a faint, "Satan, get thee behind me" ?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I spoke with the owner regarding this little girl because my sister in law is looking for a little female. However, my SIL had something come up with her job this week and she is having to take on additional responsibilities at work and can not take NormaJean at the present time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, I'm noticing a very disheveled family resmblance here between Lucy's pics in my sig and her mommy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I wanted to add Jamie's email so interested parties can contact her directly! 

[email protected]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

She is beautiful ...









Actually ................... I have mentioned this before - I would love to have a girl to play around with Max - I do live in Southern California and I am willing to have her neutered.

I wonder how far she is from me ??

My husband doesn't know I am even asking these questions.

After seeing all the mulitple malt families - I figured that Max is missing out on so much.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> She is beautiful ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE being a multiple malt family! Norma Jean is in Coarsegold, which is close to Yosemite. I live by fresno and it's about an hour and 10 min from me, from OC it's probably 4-5 hours? 

If she is anything like my Lucy, Norma Jean is something special indeed!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My little Possum, the "stretch Maltese" (Maltese mix) passed less than two weeks ago. He had been treated for heart failure since last fall.







Norma Jean sounds wonderful. But it's probably too soon for me to make a decision.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> My little Possum, the "stretch Maltese" (Maltese mix) passed less than two weeks ago. He had been treated for heart failure since last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm soo sorry to hear about your little Possum. That is so sad and I know so hard to go through. 

As fa as getting another maltese, only you know for sure if the time is right, nobody should even try to make that decision for you. For some people, it would be too soon, others just perfect timing, only you know in your heart what is right for you and your family. *hugs you*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Stacy, I believe I see a resemblance too. She's precious & very pretty, even all disheveled.Somebody should grab this little beauty.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a beauty! Someone is going to be VERY LUCKY to get her. I wish I was in the market for another one.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> What a beauty! Someone is going to be VERY LUCKY to get her. I wish I was in the market for another one.[/B]


Hey, i can always bring her to NJ in august with me when I go to Nationals and you can get her from me there. If uh, you were in the market for another maltese, that is. 

You ARE going to Nationals.... right?


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful







. I know I can't get to California, but New Jersey is a lot closer...... I wonder if this could work somehow... I am positive about a 2nd maltese, but I never thought anyone would want to rehome someone like NormaJean. (I also happen to think that 4 years old is the perfect age. That is the age that my Hunter (sheltie) became really awesome.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If anybody is just stumbling onto this thread, I'm going to be on an airplane all day (with two kids and three dogs) so I won't be available to answer pms until late at night (7/11, wed) I posted the breeder's email address and will post it again here, so you can contact her directly

Jamie
[email protected]


----------



## Angela24k (Jul 4, 2007)

> She is beautiful ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lina,

I know what you mean about max missing out. I only have one 3 yr old boy and I struggle with whether or not to get another because I believe he'd be happier with a sister to play with. But I try to take Nicky everywhere I can so he doesn't have to stay home alone. If I had 2 dogs, I couldn't do that. 

Yet I struggle with the pro's and con's, wanting only the best for my Nicky. I still don't know what to do.

Angie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I spoke with the owner regarding this little girl because my sister in law is looking for a little female. However, my SIL had something come up with her job this week and she is having to take on additional responsibilities at work and can not take NormaJean at the present time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat is that a recent picture? She looks like a puppy in that shot.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=403817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that is a recent shot. Lucy still looks like a puppy also, with her short haircut, LOL.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want her sooooo bad, but husband thinks otherwise. Maybe I can trade hubby for her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think I'll be able to make the Nationals. It's very hard for me to get a day off in the summer....I do have Wednesdays off....







I don't know, it is at least two hours from here - and I don't know the area. I'd love to go though.



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=403817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you take her....


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I e-mailed Jamie, about her, but sadly I never received a reply. Maybe she has already found a home? I am still very interested if she is still available, this is a great companion breed and they are soooo smart and funny.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

As far as I know the picture was taken the night before it was forwarded to me. I don't want a second baby but I was interested in her for my sister in law; however, Debbie can't take her at this time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I e-mailed Jamie, about her, but sadly I never received a reply. Maybe she has already found a home? I am still very interested if she is still available, this is a great companion breed and they are soooo smart and funny.[/B]


Jamie went out of town for the weekend and will be back this week, so I'm sorry, I should have posted that! I had emailed her to see if NJ had found a home yet and she said she'd have to work on it next week. i will post if i hear from her again!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Has little Norma Jean found a home? Please say yes - I can't stop thinking about her. :wub: 

Margie in "The Big Tomato"


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Has little Norma Jean found a home? Please say yes - I can't stop thinking about her. :wub:
> 
> Margie in "The Big Tomato" [/B]


Actually -- I'm not sure! I haven't talked to Jamie in a few weeks. Want me to find out for you?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Ummm ummmm ummmmm 

Yes, I would like to know.


----------

